# Goat attacked by dog and now not eating?



## allisono (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi All,

New to this, but I am hoping some of you can help me with a situation. My goat herd was attacked by a neighbor's pitbull the other day, one goat was killed and one injured (the neighbors won't even admitt it's their dog that did it, despite 3 people seeing the dog, I did have Animal Control out, but without a dog in sight I am not sure how much they are going to do, UNREAL!). So, back to my goat (pygmy) that I am trying to fix up... The only injury I can see is a small puncture on his back leg, which I am not too concerned about (I did give him a tetanus shot and cleaned it up)... I gave him some banimine for 2 days also. He is not having any troubles walking and there's not much swelling. Since this all happened my goat has been pretty depressed... He is barely eating, maybe a few oak leaves and a few bites of hay yesterday (nothing significant). He does have diarrhea... He is drinking and I have been giving him some probiotics, pedialyte (spelling?), and a goat drench via a syringe. But I am still concerned. He still seems grouchy, which is very normal for this goat, lol, but he doesn't seem as bold as usual... Does anyone have any other suggestions? I would very much appreciate any help you could give?

Best,
Allison


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, First of all I am so sorry.

Please give me a little more info. Was it just the two of the goat? That poor baby is depressed because this one saw his friend killed and he misses his friend. 

Have you taken his temp? He is really stressed. He needs to get some Vit B shot to stimulate his appatite. He needs a fecal float done because of the stress that could be bringing out the worm load. 

Take this goat anything that they like to eat. Crackers, peanuts,or whatever he likes. 

How clean is the wound? If it is very beed I sure would start this one on antibiotics.

I am so sorry about this and I would be sitting with a gun and I would KILL that pitbull or any dog that would come on my property. I would still tell them that you have several witnesses and that you are calling the police and filing a police report. They need to pay you for the loss of your baby and to replace him and any bills for this other one.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

In the case of a puncture, no matter how large, I would be very concerned about infection. They almost always become infected if you don't give antibiotics and flush the wound several times a day. Especially a dog bite. Dog bites are filthy and have a very bad reputation for being extremely likely to be infected. I would definitely assume he had one. Take his temperature. I would be giving him some antibiotics ASAP.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree that dog bites can and will get infected! Even if you do not see an outside sign. I worked at an animal shelter for years and every single time one of us got bit, even if it was small, they put us on a course of antibiotics. 

I would also say this guy is stressed out. My younger doe had her mom killed by a dog and it took several days for her to start eating normal. 

Sorry for your loss. I would report the dog to the animal control and the police, especially if you have witnesses. If you don't the dog owners will get away with murder. They need to be held responsible for thier dog. This could me making a monetary settlement with you for the cost of the lost goats. Please do this as if they get away with this once, it will happen again and again. Also, you do have a right to shoot the dog if you see it harassing or killing your goats.


----------



## allisono (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all the responses.

I do have some Vitamin b-12 complex that I was planning on giving the goat this evening once my boyfriend wakes up (he works nights). Also, I do have some LA-200 and penicillin, what do you guys recommend? I should mentioned that I am not sure if the puncture I am seeing is either from a dog or from wire as he somehow managed to get tangled up in a bunch of hot wire when the dog attack occurred (some of my big girls often pull it down from the t-posts at times). And yes, it was just two of the goats, thank god! If it wasn’t for my neighbor intervening it would have been many more… The other 10 (including 2 young kids) are ok.

The wound is very clean as I’ve cleaned it several times and it already has a scab on it. It is seriously the size of half of my baby fingernail. And yes, I have tried feeding him all of his favorites: oak leaves, bread, etc.
And let’s just say the shot gun is right at the door with a box of bullets after this! Animal control is going to do an investigation, but I was told that the police won’t do anything until the report/investigation is done. I plan on pursuing in whatever way I can! I do have a dog trap also set on the property. The Pitbull and their Jack Russell were both on the property and my neighbors saw things happening and intervened, chasing/dragging the dog off. However, when Animal Control came out and went to the neighbor’s house who owns the dog they said it wasn’t there dog and that they don’t have a Pitbull, but there son does, but it was not here during the time. A COMPLETE LIE! So, we are pretty sure they drove the Pitbull elsewhere (I have seen this same dog there on numerous occassions). Some of my other neighbors have seen it in with their livestock too (they plan to handle this if they see it again)! I know these people are also hunters and not good people (all sorts of stuff I pulled up on the clerk of courts: drugs, battery on law officer, etc. etc.). So sad, because I have a dog that is part Pitbull and he would never do something like this! It’s all in how they are raised. My dog really thinks he is the Mama of two of my baby goats right now…

Thanks,
Allison


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I actually had a pit attack by buck back in February, so I know what your going through. Our buck had bites all over his face, throat, and ears, but he pulled through. 
Here's what my vet had me do: Clean the wound with dish soap and water. Give him a shot of penicillin once and day and she gave me a disinfectant spray to spray on the wounds twice a day. She also had me give him banamine every couple days for the pain. My buck also stopped eating, but she said that was normal and not to worry about it unless it went on for more than five days. He would only eat a couple bites of grain and a leaf or two. The fourth day of not eating I finally gave him some alfalfa hay and he ate that. I also managed to get him to eat some apples which he loved. After that he slowly came out of it and today his scars have healed and he's back to his fat self.
Btw I hope you found out how they got in. There is a good chance the dogs will come back. I was lucky and the neighbor accepted responsibility but I told him that if I ever saw his dogs on my property I would shoot them. He loves his dogs enough to keep them home now.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Never had a dog attack my goats, but did have one kill one of our cats in our driveway. It was our neighbors who we are okay friends with. He paid the veterinary bill and even put fence up around his yard. I would hate it if a dog attacked one of our goats, because we have a couple of pens that aren't guarded by our LGD's.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's going to need 5 days of pen G, once daily. Give probiotics about 12 hrs after each. So sorry this happened!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would do the antibiotics and probiotics like suggested. 

I am very sorry this happened. I actually have both a pitbull and a jack russell and a doberman. My dogs are well trained and are fine with our animals and we even have free range chickens they would never think of hurting. I am glad you realize it is the dog and not the breed. 

Document everything. Take lots of photos or the goat and the one you lost if possible. Also photos of the fence and any damage. 
Glad you have the shotgun by the door!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You might even need to go 7-10 days on the pen if needed.


----------

